# Can Someone Please Identify My Seiko Kinetic Watch ?



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Folks. I'm new to this so sorry if this is a bit of a mundane question to be asking. Can someone please help me identify my watch ? I bought it directly from Seiko UK in March 2000.

I'd like to get the bezel insert replaced but I've been unable to positively identify the watch. The watch is a Seiko Kinetic divers style watch with the 'Pepsi' 25% red and 75% pale blue bezel insert. The 'winder' is at 3.00 o'clock with the 'charge check' button at 2.00 o'clock. It's almost identical to the watch pictured on this site called the SMY003. Same size and style of hands and case. The bracelet is identical too.

On my watch it says "SEIKO" in gold lettering and "KINETIC" in white lettering (directly underneath it) above the hands and it has "SPORTS" with "200" in white lettering (directly underneath it) below the hands.

Also in really tiny white print it has "MOV'T JAPAN 5M43-0A48 T 2" on the bottom rim of the face under the 6.00 o'clock marker.

The rear of the watch has the following markings "WATER RESISTANT 20BAR SEIKO 5M43-0A40 AO (the AO is in a little box) SAPPHLEX CRYSTAL STAINLESS STEEL". The serial number is 880919. The symbol in the centre of the back looks like a circle with a two crested wave inside it.

Any help identifying this watch and advising where I can either get a replacement bezel insert, or get one fitted, would be gratefully appreciated. I believe there's an identical sized black bezel insert that will also fit. That would make a nice change !

Thanks in advance, Chris. [email protected]


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> 5M43-0A48


Hi Chris and welcome, this is the model number, the 5m43 is the movement and the 0A48 is the case/dial reference, I think.

Your best bet is Seiko themselves.....

Is this it? 










Nice watch!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Probably Jase but with a PEPSI bezel









speed reading again?









Roy might know try sending him an email [email protected]


----------



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

jasonm said:


> > 5M43-0A48
> 
> 
> Hi Chris and welcome, this is the model number, the 5m43 is the movement and the 0A48 is the case/dial reference, I think.
> ...


Hi, and thanks for taking the time to reply to my plea.

Apart from the colouring, mine's a black faced, red and blue bezel model, it's the same. On the RLT watches for sale section there's an almost identical model to mine. That one's a SMY003. Apart from the printing on the face it's identical. I did find on one Seiko site a place where you could input the markings on your watch and it would identify the model of it. It didn't work with mine though !

There's a company in the USA that modify watches and some of the finished articles are excellent but it's a bit of a long way to send my Seiko for a bezel insert I think.

One company said you can't get the insert on it's own, you have to buy the whole bezel and then when I check on Ebay there's a few people selling inserts on their own but not for the Kinetic models.

There's quite a few people on the Internet showing you how to change the insert and if I could get one I'm pretty confident I could fit it ok. Obviously if I can pay a professional to do it properly that would be preferable. Looks like I'll end up sending it to Seiko, unless you or anyone else knows someone who could do it . . . . .

Thanks again for your help. Regards, Chris.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The inserts on ebay arnt genuine Seiko ones, the style of your insert isnt the same as them either


----------



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Probably Jase but with a PEPSI bezel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've emailed RLT as suggested. Many thanks for your help.

Chris.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Pm'd you Chris


----------



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

julian said:


> Pm'd you Chris


Hi Julian,

Thanks for the information. I'll give them a try. I must admit I'm amazed that something as simple as an aluminium disc with some markings on it should be so difficult to obtain.

I'll almost definitely get it replaced by a professional though as I had a practice attempt at removing a bezel assembly from my old defunct Pulsar and nearly ended up losing a finger tip or two !

Thanks again for taking the time to pass on the information.

Regards,

Chris.


----------

